# Spring bear success



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, we got in late last night. Out of 8 guys we took 15 bears, two where choc and one blonde/choc. I won biggest bear contest with 6'-3" square over 18" skull. Other bigger bears seen, but the guys werent very selective. One guy tagged out in first 45 mins of the hunt. We caught lots of pike, the 30" + started hitting good tje last two days. Camp was great and met new lifelong friends from mew jerse

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

The first best I shot was memorial day. We went in 12 km on quad through beaver ponds,mud fender high. We had to ride the bear back. The bear in this post is one I passed. Mistake,lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats; it sounds like a great trip.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Congrats; it sounds like a great trip.


Thanks,

Couldn't have gotten any better!! Can't wait to go back. This was my biggest bear so far to date, next time I will be looking for 7' +


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Looks like a good time?.....How were the black flies?........Mack


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

bigrackmack said:


> Looks like a good time?.....How were the black flies?........Mack


Not that bad ever in Alberta when we are there. Masquitos are bad, but ThermaCell takes care of them. It works great.


----------



## MAP1 (Oct 3, 2010)

I you don't mind, what outfitter did you use? Shot a few bear here in Michigan but looking for something bigger then 300lbs. I know they are hard to come by.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

MAP1 said:


> I you don't mind, what outfitter did you use? Shot a few bear here in Michigan but looking for something bigger then 300lbs. I know they are hard to come by.


www.sherwoodoutfitters.com

Great place, great people and shoot many bears over 6 1/2'.

The big bears are there, but you see so many that you have to be patient for the big ones. The bonus is you have two tags, so if you miss judge one you have another tag for your big one.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Absolutely awesome!

We went on a hunt in Sask. in 2002. The thing I will forever remember is that the guides came in after I shot my bear. They told me to stay in the stand while they went looking for it.....with one axe between them as a weapon, should they need it.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

motdean said:


> Absolutely awesome!
> 
> We went on a hunt in Sask. in 2002. The thing I will forever remember is that the guides came in after I shot my bear. They told me to stay in the stand while they went looking for it.....with one axe between them as a weapon, should they need it.[/QUOTE
> 
> Gotta love what those guides do! My guide didn't carry anything, said he wasn't worried about it and that he had done this enough.... I said cool!


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Not sure how I missed this Nick. Sounds like the trip is getting better and better every time you go. Of the bears killed what were the colors of the bears? I really want to go back and put a colored bear on the ground. 
When ya get time could you pm me pricing please. Sherwood Outfitters, did you inform me in the past that they did replace Ravens? 
Great job on your biggest too date


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

colors posted, you post up pics of them for us? :evil:


----------

